# 2018 Tiguan Transmission Shudders Question/Issues?



## Wrecktz (Aug 29, 2018)

Just picked up a 18 Orange Tiguan SE for the wife. I've been driving it more lately and was noticing that at lower speeds (under 35mph) and in gears 1-3 that the transmission or car shudders alot in stop and go traffic. Note I disable the auto start/stop.

An example: When car is stopped in stop and go traffic and then I accelerate and then hit brakes to slow down and accelerate again. The car shudders/stutters. Also happens when I accelerate and then let off the gas to let it coast and then accelerate again.

I took it in to service, but they said there isn't anything wrong with it.

I test drove my cousins 18 Tiguan S which he got a week before me and I don't seem to notice it happening to his.

Thanks,
k


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

unfortunately this is almost normal.

everyone has been putting the car in sport mode and leaving it there. it seems to help and doesnt have any negative effects on gas mileage. 
you may want to give this a try.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Below two tweaks seams to helped with weirdness of the transmission when moving from the start. 
Using vcds I have changed settings using adaptation in module 3 and 22. Haven’t put too many miles on with the change and it could be placebo effect, it is worth try for me.

Starting Vibration Reduction (prevents wheel spin limiting torque ) - deactivated -(could add wheel spin which I have not notice possibly because of next tweak).
Haldex All-Wheel-Drive Adjust Traction - Increase Traction (enables rear wheel sooner?)

Here is the link to original post with two and other tweaks:
https://www.autoinstruct.com.au/manufacturer/volkswagen/mk7-golf/mk7-golf-obdeleven-vcds-tweaks/


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Interesting.. I wonder if maybe sport mode turns those off or lowers it and that’s why it seems to help for people who notice this. I’ve done long drives in eco, normal, and sport, and not noticed much difference in mpg


----------



## 1leafsfan (Oct 28, 2018)

Just picked mine up today and noticed the same thing, thought I would come her to see if anyone else had noticed it, perfect timing.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm noticing the same thing in our new 2019... for me, however, its only happening when I'm idle at a stop in traffic. I'm. wondering if its just the Aisin unit? It reminds me much of my '01 Saab 9-5 which had an raisin, albeit a four-speed! I might try the starting vibration reduction as well... already tweaked the Haldex :beer:


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

tlak77 said:


> Below two tweaks seams to helped with weirdness of the transmission when moving from the start.
> Using vcds I have changed settings using adaptation in module 3 and 22. Haven’t put too many miles on with the change and it could be placebo effect, it is worth try for me.
> 
> Starting Vibration Reduction (prevents wheel spin limiting torque ) - deactivated -(could add wheel spin which I have not notice possibly because of next tweak).
> ...



so tempting but the adaptation for ABS needs security access. RossTech doesn't have a code yet. blegh


----------



## HabsFan (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the vibration as well. I took it into the dealer and they said they should feel/hear it but could not replicate on the hoist. I'm not sure how they would do this on a hoist unless the strapped the car down.

My Tiguan is a FWD model. Only happens when in drive/reverse and not in Park. At times, I can here a rattle which sounds like it is on the underside of the engine bay. Once the car is moving, it goes away. I only get it when I am at a complete stop. I have to take it back in when the replacement touchscreen comes in so they are going to look at it again. I may ask them to check trans fluid...maybe it is low?


----------

